# Should I buy a 2007 A6 3.2L??



## v4vw (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi guys,

In the market to get my new ride. Looking at Certified Pre-owned 2007 3.2l A6. Are there major issues I should look out for? I am a VW guy and know that inherently there are issues like, sensors, electrical faults, gasket leakages, miss-firing engine...have you guys seen or experienced big issues with the 3.2l motor? Should I not get into this vehicle?

Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## BLAZEDUPBEE (May 17, 2005)

form what I've read the C6 a6 has been the one of the most reliable cars Audi has built in a while. I know one thing I've heard is the carbon build up issue. Aside from that nothing else really stands out. However i would search TSB just to make sure. I bought my 07 3.2 in march and I love it.


----------

